# Sticky  Countdown to Halloween 2021!



## Hauntiholik

October 31, 2021 falls on a Sunday. Here's hoping for a better and less restrictive holiday.


----------



## graveyardmaster

~~~ 228 days till Halloween ~~~


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Let's see ... that makes 33 weekends until Halloween. I can't work on my stuff during the week — I work, you know. And I can't play EVERY weekend. And there's no way I could work on my stuff BOTH days of the weekend. My wife wouldn't like it much ... that means she'd kill me. So MAYBE 15 DAYS to work on my plan. Anyone for big helping of anxiety?


----------



## corey872

I don't know about anyone else, but now that the count is < 200 days, it does seem to have a bit more 'immediacy' to it!


----------



## Ravenseye

Now I'm starting to vibe about the upcoming season! May have to chat with my haunt friends soon about their website and redoing it this summer... Let's GO!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I'm looking forward to Halloween this year. I plan on doing different things this year and start out early so I'm totally prepared for the holiday. For now, I will enjoy the summer until Halloween comes!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haven’t started any new props yet, but we do have a couple of older ones waiting for repairs and a fresh layer of paint mache.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Tick-Tock ... time is passing quickly! If I drink, will it slow it down? I should try ...


----------



## graveyardmaster

~~~ 131 days till Halloween ~~~


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I live in a HOA and last year, because of Covid, we were told driveway toting only. At first I was upset about that, but better than nothing and it turned out OK. This year the HOA has sent out a notice which basically says do whatever you want but we think the driveway toting was great! So...I plan on doing both but I'm still working out the details. I have already seen driveways covered up for a big reveal so I have a feeling I'll be one of the few that is open to front door toting.


----------

